# Winter Park Colorado- King of the Rockies race



## Moosehoofs (May 29, 2007)

We were the only Tandem in the race. They started us with the Beginner Men, but were competative with them. Come join us next year, so we can get a Tandem category !


----------



## BSIDE (Nov 21, 2006)

*Nice Job Crossing the creek*

My daughter got some shots of you on Saturday


----------



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

Moosehoofs - Nice job!!  

I know Tippery Creek>Spruce Creek>Flume>Chainsaw>Elk Meadow are great on a tandem - I've wondered how D2>WTB>D4 would be? - its been a while since I've ridden that and recall there was some tight rooty areas...

We were there at the race for a while (with cowbells) where you exit the singletrack of Chainsaw to Elk Creek Road. We did not stay too long though so we missed seeing you guys on the tandem.

You should come out and play Oct 3-4. It looks like we have somewhere between 4 and 9 tandems planning on getting together for some riding in the WP area (could be as many as 9 if they all show - not including you!) 

Should be FUN :thumbsup: Assuming the weather is still good...


----------



## Moosehoofs (May 29, 2007)

Only part we really had problems with and have problems with in the past is WTB. We can make it most of the way up, but the large rocks and tight corners near the top we can not ride. In the race, we had a couple singles stop in front of us, so we ended up walking a lot of it. Rode everything else without much problem.
Would like to meet up with the gang on 10/3-4, but I have a couple cyclocross races that weekend and we won't be able to make it.


----------

